# Christmas Blessing



## Sapplicant (9 Dec 2010)

I hear Christmas in the schools, when children sing and play
I hear it in their laughter, that brightens up my day
I see Christmas in the little girl who gave her cabbage patch doll
To a lonely poor little lass, who had no gift at all.
I hear Christmas in the lovely bells that ring on Christmas night,
I see it on the Christmas trees, filled with brightly coloured lights.
I hear Christmas in the music that's played on Chistmas day,
I see it in the girl who took the part of Mary in the play.
It's in the homes, Churches and schools, and in the first fall of snow
I find it in the streets and lanes and in the mistletoe.
It's in the eyes on children, the parties and the wreaths
I find it in the old folks who dress so clean and neat.
There's Christmas in all the above, so why not make the start,
Reach out to the lost and needy, and you'll find Christmas in your heart.


*Padre H. Roy White*
Base Chaplin (P)
CFB Cornwallis, N.S.


Found this in my Grandmother's OES Holy Bible after she passed, and decided this would be an ideal place to share it. Here's to love, joy, and happiness for all of you this year, and every year. Keep fighting the good fight. 

 :cheers:


----------

